# SMF January 2017 Challenge: Gradient Layer



## galaxyMLP (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi all! 
Can you believe it's 2017 already? Time sure flies! Happy New Year!
I know I haven’t been too active on the forum lately, but I’ll be here for all of you this month for the challenge. This month’s challenge is “ombre gradient layered soap". 
I did not have a much time as I would’ve liked during my winter break between teaching to make and film a “challenge” soap. I also had some sad things happen during this season which took up some time. So this soap video was made without a challenge in mind over 6 months ago. I altered it for the challenge and added some captions.  I think it works really well though and this should be a great month!

Below is a video of me making my ombre gradient soap. You may use any color you like to base your gradient off of, however you must have at least 5 layers. I’ll see if I can get some other pictures of gradient soap since mine is not the best example. All of your layers must be distinguishable (even if they are suuuuuper close in color, that’s ok!). Let me know if you have any questions! I'm also at my boyfriends mom's house and their internet doesn't like my computer for some reason, so It might be a little while before this link works. The video is uploading as I type!

https://youtu.be/5iR2osi227A

Welcome to January’s SMF Soap Challenge!

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-
General Rules:

1.The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.
2. This months voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.
3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!
4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.
NOW

This month’s challenge is a gradient, layering challenge. 
SMF Challenge Specific Rules You must use at least 5 layers, each with a different color

· You must choose at least 1 color to base your soap off of (for example pink) However, you may use up to TWO colors to meet in the middle with. I’ll be asking permission for some examples of this type of gradient.  

· You must have the bulk of your soap be your gradient. 

· The top of your soap may be decorated in any way you like as long as it does not interfere with the gradient layer design.

Challenge Entry Thread Opens January 15, 2016.

Challenge Entry Thread Closes January 25th, 2016 (12 pm CST).

Survey for choosing the winning choices opens immediately the 25th (6 PM CST).

Winners Announced January 31st, 2016.

SMF Challenge General Rules

· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)

· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)

· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.

· Please do not post an image of the soap you intend to enter into the challenge into the discussion thread. Reserve those photos for the entry thread. 

· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.

· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.

Edit: the video should be working as of 7:45 AM CST


----------



## BattleGnome (Jan 1, 2017)

Sign up:
1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge


----------



## lsg (Jan 1, 2017)

I really liked the tutorial video.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm glad you liked it! It took all night to upload apparently.


----------



## Susie (Jan 1, 2017)

Awesome video!  I am not joining the challenge, but I am making ombre soap as soon as my NaOH comes in.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm trying to decide whether to enter or not. I want to but I have a glut of soap in my spare room at the moment.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 1, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game


----------



## dibbles (Jan 1, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this


----------



## ibct1969 (Jan 1, 2017)

Your soap is beautiful!  And, I loved your video, especially when you said something like, "Oh well, it's just soap!"  I am still in the learning phase and get so frustrated when my soap doesn't end up looking like I had planned.  I tried making a gradient soap recently and messed it up so bad I had to throw it in the crockpot.  It's usable but hideous.  I have to remember that it's just soap!   

BTW, I LOVE the color that you used  May I ask what it is and where you purchased it from?


----------



## Misschief (Jan 1, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm... I'll MAKE room, dammit!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 1, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm... I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!


----------



## crispysoap (Jan 1, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm... I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 1, 2017)

Susie said:


> Awesome video!  I am not joining the challenge, but I am making ombre soap as soon as my NaOH comes in.



Why aren't you joining in especially since you are making it anyway?

Come on, be brave!


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 1, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 1, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...


----------



## earlene (Jan 1, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...
9. earlene - another new technique for me to learn!  Thank you


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 1, 2017)

ibct1969 said:


> Your soap is beautiful!  And, I loved your video, especially when you said something like, "Oh well, it's just soap!"  I am still in the learning phase and get so frustrated when my soap doesn't end up looking like I had planned.  I tried making a gradient soap recently and messed it up so bad I had to throw it in the crockpot.  It's usable but hideous.  I have to remember that it's just soap!
> 
> BTW, I LOVE the color that you used  May I ask what it is and where you purchased it from?




Thank you for the compliment! I'm so glad you like that quote! I actually picked it up after watching some Bob Ross painting videos. His attitude rubbed off on my and I applied it to soap! It's my soaping motto and keeps me from ever feeling terrible on a batch. 

The color comes from "Stephs Micas and More". It's called ruby rose. It's one of my favorites. She does pre-buys only and has a Facebook group. I really love all the colors I have and her prices are great. I've been using her micas for a little over a year now. She has a nice website too. I can pm it to you if you'd like since I don't want to advertise it in this thread.


----------



## earlene (Jan 2, 2017)

My first attempt is out of the mold and I'll probably cut today.  But judging from how it looks right now, I am not particularly hopeful.  I think I misjudged the different shades of the same color when I mixed them.  Right now it looks like 3 shades and not 5.  Maybe some water evaporation will help and maybe it won't.  I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## HowieRoll (Jan 2, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...
9. earlene - another new technique for me to learn!  Thank you
10. HowieRoll - first challenge ever; new technique.  What could go wrong?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 2, 2017)

Where you said we can have another colour in the middle that's not part of the gradient, does it need to be in the middle? Could I have one colour at the top then have my layers if gradient colour on top of it? And if I do that does the one layer of the other colour count towards the 5 or would I still need 5 layers of my gradient colour meaning 6 in total?


----------



## earlene (Jan 2, 2017)

Do the layers have to be straight, or can we do a spin swirl or something like that with them?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 2, 2017)

Sonya-m said:


> Where you said we can have another colour in the middle that's not part of the gradient, does it need to be in the middle? Could I have one colour at the top then have my layers if gradient colour on top of it? And if I do that does the one layer of the other colour count towards the 5 or would I still need 5 layers of my gradient colour meaning 6 in total?







earlene said:


> Do the layers have to be straight, or can we do a spin swirl or something like that with them?




Sonya, I think this is best answered in pictures. However I'll explain it to the best of my ability in words first. I meant that you can have 2 colors as part of your gradient (for example pink to yellow) instead of just going from pink to light pink. 

The top of your soap (or the bottom) may be any color you like. However, it will not be counted as part of the amount of layers for that gradient so you would need the 5 gradient layers and a 6th color on top or bottom. 

Examples of soap that would be following the rules for this challenge are below. Please note that I don't know the authors of some that I found. If you know who it is, let me know and I'll edit the post: 

Bee of sorcery soaps: 



http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-O6sFyhtdalg/UBKN6a5Vs8I/AAAAAAAAJ9I/TBSX4pe--74/s1600/IMG_7032.JPG

https://flic.kr/p/bVemZ9 (this one actually doesn't have enough layers with the top, 5 total instead of 6)

This one is a good example of the "two color" gradient that I was referring to: 




This one below is an example of one that would have to be disqualified only because the top embeds interfere with the gradient. 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ZTGHZygX25w/UBKOLEEOXSI/AAAAAAAAJ9g/uKcoycols04/s1600/IMG_6740.jpg


Earlene, 
I love your thinking, however I'd like the layers to be relatively straight. It doesn't have to be perfect and they can be poured diagonally. Look at the example below for an idea. I just don't want mixed and textured layers. 


https://www.fraeuleinwinter.com/2016/01/11/farbverlauf/ (it's the one with the diagonal layers in this link. I can't direct link it for some reason...)


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 2, 2017)

Well I didn't think i was confused, but now I am. I was planning a 2 color gradient. But now I'm thinking the way I was planning would be counted as 3 colors. Would the following example be acceptable or no?

Yellow
Yellowish orange
Orange
Orangish red
Red

I only plan to use two colors, but where they combine creates a third.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 2, 2017)

That's just fine.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 2, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> That's just fine.



Whew! Thanks!


----------



## HowieRoll (Jan 2, 2017)

Ok, so another question...  do the gradient layers have to be directly touching each other?  Or, for instance, can there be a pencil line and/or thin layer of base color in-between so long as the gradient layers are definitely the bulk of things?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 2, 2017)

Mica lines are ok to do. As long as it stays obvious that there is a gradient. However, no additional soap can be added in between the layers and disrupting the gradient pattern. I'll add these clarifications into the rules.


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 2, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...
9. earlene - another new technique for me to learn! Thank you
10. HowieRoll - first challenge ever; new technique. What could go wrong?
11. Redhead1226 - Im positive Im going to say the "F" word during this. A lot!


----------



## HowieRoll (Jan 2, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> Mica lines are ok to do. As long as it stays obvious that there is a gradient. However, no additional soap can be added in between the layers and disrupting the gradient pattern. I'll add these clarifications into the rules.



Thanks for clarifying!  (although it's back to the drawing board for Plan B... or am I on C now...?  Arrgh, can't decide!  )


----------



## earlene (Jan 2, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> Earlene,
> I love your thinking, however I'd like the layers to be relatively straight. It doesn't have to be perfect and they can be poured diagonally. Look at the example below for an idea. I just don't want mixed and textured layers.
> 
> 
> https://www.fraeuleinwinter.com/2016/01/11/farbverlauf/ (it's the one with the diagonal layers in this link. I can't direct link it for some reason...)



Some of those pictures are lovely examples.  But it sounds like the corner pour (or whatever that one on the bottom left is called ) wouldn't be acceptable because it's not straight, is that right?  That's Okay.  I can try something like that at a later date.  I sure do like the look of the diagonal one with the shades of blue (top middle); just lovely.  

Not sure what I'll do next but I wanted to try something interesting.  Of course, I think I should get the straight layers right first before I try something different. 

Still, until I get the shades more distinct, all of this is moot.

I just realized that even if my shades had turned out as I had hoped, it still wouldn't have qualified because it was only 5 layers and not 6.  So, I guess I'm glad it wasn't my 'perfect' soap.


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 2, 2017)

I just poured 2 loaves of this today for a customer!  I used pink and a bit of TD to brighten up the top layer to prevent it from looking sickly. Does that comply?  If not no worries.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 2, 2017)

houseofwool said:


> I just poured 2 loaves of this today for a customer!  I used pink and a bit of TD to brighten up the top layer to prevent it from looking sickly. Does that comply?  If not no worries.




 If you're concerned, send me a pm. I think from the sound of it, it should be ok.

Edit: Also, to let everyone know, I go back to teaching tomorrow so I won't be able to reply until around 6 pm CST at the earliest M-F for the rest of the month. I might be able to answer brief questions before I head to work in the mornings though.


----------



## violet (Jan 2, 2017)

*sign up*

Violet for January challenge


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 3, 2017)

violet said:


> Violet for January challenge



Sorry Violet, but the general rules are stated as...
SMF Challenge General Rules

· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)

If you get to 50 posts before the challenge is closed and voting begins, you are welcome to sign up and submit a soap, however!


----------



## Judiraz (Jan 3, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...
9. earlene - another new technique for me to learn! Thank you
10. HowieRoll - first challenge ever; new technique. What could go wrong?
11. Redhead1226 - Im positive Im going to say the "F" word during this. A lot!
12. Judiraz  I haven't tried a gradient in about a year. Should be fun???


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 3, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> Sorry Violet, but the general rules are stated as...
> 
> SMF Challenge General Rules
> 
> ...




Thank you for getting to write this!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 4, 2017)

No problem galaxy! I also have been overwhelmingly busy, but I am now trying to become more active and especially keep an eye on the challenge I have to prep for February's challenge, can you say panicking a little?!

I will try to drop in several times a day to help out on those times you're busy.


----------



## BeesKnees (Jan 4, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...
9. earlene - another new technique for me to learn! Thank you
10. HowieRoll - first challenge ever; new technique. What could go wrong?
11. Redhead1226 - Im positive Im going to say the "F" word during this. A lot!
12. Judiraz  I haven't tried a gradient in about a year. Should be fun??? 
13. BeesKnees   I have only been soaping a little over 2 months so it may be a mess but I'm game!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 4, 2017)

After making a slow to trace batch and playing with only two colors I now know that I will need to measure the FO carefully before I make my attempt at this one. This first layer had to be forced into the mold but the second poured in nicely and set up in 20 seconds.
Timing will be everything on this method I suspect!


----------



## mommycarlson (Jan 4, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...
9. earlene - another new technique for me to learn! Thank you
10. HowieRoll - first challenge ever; new technique. What could go wrong?
11. Redhead1226 - Im positive Im going to say the "F" word during this. A lot!
12. Judiraz I haven't tried a gradient in about a year. Should be fun??? 
13. BeesKnees I have only been soaping a little over 2 months so it may be a mess but I'm game!
14.  mommycarlson - I'll give it a whirl!


----------



## artemis (Jan 5, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...
9. earlene - another new technique for me to learn! Thank you
10. HowieRoll - first challenge ever; new technique. What could go wrong?
11. Redhead1226 - Im positive Im going to say the "F" word during this. A lot!
12. Judiraz I haven't tried a gradient in about a year. Should be fun￼ 
13. BeesKnees I have only been soaping a little over 2 months so it may be a mess but I'm game!
14. mommycarlson - I'll give it a whirl!
15. Artemis  - I guess I can TRY to keep the hanger out of the batter


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 5, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...
9. earlene - another new technique for me to learn! Thank you
10. HowieRoll - first challenge ever; new technique. What could go wrong?
11. Redhead1226 - Im positive Im going to say the "F" word during this. A lot!
12. Judiraz I haven't tried a gradient in about a year. Should be fun￼ 
13. BeesKnees I have only been soaping a little over 2 months so it may be a mess but I'm game!
14. mommycarlson - I'll give it a whirl!
15. Artemis  - I guess I can TRY to keep the hanger out of the batter
16. CaraBou - My future is so bright I'm soaping in shades


----------



## newbie (Jan 6, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...
9. earlene - another new technique for me to learn! Thank you
10. HowieRoll - first challenge ever; new technique. What could go wrong?
11. Redhead1226 - Im positive Im going to say the "F" word during this. A lot!
12. Judiraz I haven't tried a gradient in about a year. Should be fun￼ 
13. BeesKnees I have only been soaping a little over 2 months so it may be a mess but I'm game!
14. mommycarlson - I'll give it a whirl!
15. Artemis - I guess I can TRY to keep the hanger out of the batter
16. CaraBou - My future is so bright I'm soaping in shades
17. Newbie-trying to think of something original or unexpected and coming up short.


----------



## HowieRoll (Jan 6, 2017)

My second attempt is in the oven as I type, and I have very little hope that it will look anything other than a child's craft project.  Things went sideways from the get-go when I couldn't figure out why my tallow and CO weren't melting all the way, and it took me far too long to discover I had turned the burner off.  And yes, this was after coming back to stab at it with the spatula several times.

Looks like it might be time to regroup and formulate Plan C!


----------



## Catastrophe (Jan 7, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...
9. earlene - another new technique for me to learn! Thank you
10. HowieRoll - first challenge ever; new technique. What could go wrong?
11. Redhead1226 - Im positive Im going to say the "F" word during this. A lot!
12. Judiraz I haven't tried a gradient in about a year. Should be fun￼ 
13. BeesKnees I have only been soaping a little over 2 months so it may be a mess but I'm game!
14. mommycarlson - I'll give it a whirl!
15. Artemis - I guess I can TRY to keep the hanger out of the batter
16. CaraBou - My future is so bright I'm soaping in shades
17. Newbie-trying to think of something original or unexpected and coming up short.
18.  Catastrophe - Yay, I finally have enough posts!


----------



## newbie (Jan 7, 2017)

Welcome, Catastrophe! And Howie! And BeesKnees! And Redhead! I hope you enjoy this and many challenges to come.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 7, 2017)

Trial run went well but too plain jain for competition. But now I know what I'm doing- right?  

Two tips to share: If using dixie cups, measure your colorants in advance so you can set up the gradation before the batter ever hits them. Add the  fragrance after getting the colors right in the batter so trace doesn't ruin your plans.

I used BB Moroccan Fig, which I've been avoiding because it moves like a fiend.  But give it the right challenge and just one more letter, and it's my friend


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 7, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Trial run went well but too plain jain for competition. But now I know what I'm doing- right?
> 
> Two tips to share: If using dixie cups, measure your colorants in advance so you can set up the gradation before the batter ever hits them. Add the  fragrance after getting the colors right in the batter so trace doesn't ruin your plans.
> 
> I used BB Moroccan Fig, which I've been avoiding because it moves like a fiend.  But give it the right challenge and just one more letter, and it's my friend




I meant to share that you should mix the color first, then add the fragrance and gently mix! I made that mistake when making this soap a while ago (like in the video). 

Cute comment about that FO! I'm glad it seems like this is something that is working out ok for most. Sorry to hear you think your fist soap is plain jane.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 7, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...
9. earlene - another new technique for me to learn! Thank you
10. HowieRoll - first challenge ever; new technique. What could go wrong?
11. Redhead1226 - Im positive Im going to say the "F" word during this. A lot!
12. Judiraz I haven't tried a gradient in about a year. Should be fun￼ 
13. BeesKnees I have only been soaping a little over 2 months so it may be a mess but I'm game!
14. mommycarlson - I'll give it a whirl!
15. Artemis - I guess I can TRY to keep the hanger out of the batter
16. CaraBou - My future is so bright I'm soaping in shades
17. Newbie-trying to think of something original or unexpected and coming up short.
18. Catastrophe - Yay, I finally have enough posts!
19. doriettefarm - I'm iced in today so might as well give this a shot


----------



## mintle (Jan 7, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...
9. earlene - another new technique for me to learn! Thank you
10. HowieRoll - first challenge ever; new technique. What could go wrong?
11. Redhead1226 - Im positive Im going to say the "F" word during this. A lot!
12. Judiraz I haven't tried a gradient in about a year. Should be fun￼ 
13. BeesKnees I have only been soaping a little over 2 months so it may be a mess but I'm game!
14. mommycarlson - I'll give it a whirl!
15. Artemis - I guess I can TRY to keep the hanger out of the batter
16. CaraBou - My future is so bright I'm soaping in shades
17. Newbie-trying to think of something original or unexpected and coming up short.
18. Catastrophe - Yay, I finally have enough posts!
19. doriettefarm - I'm iced in today so might as well give this a shot
20. mintle - it's been a while, I will be happy to soap again!


----------



## earlene (Jan 7, 2017)

Second trial done today & in the oven for CPOP now.  The first one isn't going to make the cut.  Hope this one turns out more in line with my goal.


----------



## HowieRoll (Jan 7, 2017)

Say, is there a rule about how close up the entry photos have to be taken?  My second attempt looks AMAZING... from about 10-15 feet away.  :Kitten Love:  haha...


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 7, 2017)

Just put attempt #1 to bed.  Everything seemed to go well . . . used my slow trace all veggie recipe because I needed to use up some palm oil.  It stayed pourable up to the last layer so I'm crossing my fingers there will be enough distinction between the colors/layers (7 total).  If not, I've got a plan B up my sleeve for tomorrow.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 8, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> Sorry to hear you think your fist soap is plain jane.



Oh no, I actually love it. It is very soothing to look at.  I'm just hoping to come up with something more creative. That one I'll just hoard for my own eyes - unless I continue to be stumped!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 8, 2017)

Challenge soap done! Fingers crossed it's ok - got a bit thick towards the last couple of layers.


----------



## earlene (Jan 8, 2017)

I like the look of my second attempt, but it may not be good enough for an entry, so I will try a third one today.  I used natural colorants for the first two, and found getting the gradiant shades to work out as expected.  I plan to switch to micas for the third try.


----------



## artemis (Jan 8, 2017)

I cut my soap today and I am really pleased, but I don't think it really fits the challenge. The first layer of color isn't quite different enough from the base color. I can see the difference in person,  but it may not come through in a picture. Also, my layers are not straight, horizontal lines. It looks like the Misty Mountains. If you turn it the other way, it's sort on like the ocean.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 8, 2017)

I had a try at this yesterday, and it just went all kinds of wrong. I will be able to try again later in the week, so back to the drawing board I go.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 8, 2017)

I've now got two soaps I really like.  The second is dressier but probably still too subdued to compete well. Regardless, I love the calmness. Who knew this technique would suit my style so well!

Artemis, I'm having trouble photographing too. Some of the layers are hard to distinguish, and also the hue is wrong (way too blue).  I've tried three cameras as well as outdoor and indoor lighting.  I've been trying to adjusting the white balance on my DSLR, but it's time consuming to adjust, test, adujust, test.  I've had better luck truing the hue in post-processing, but I'd prefer not to go that route. No way I can enter the original pics though - the soap doesn't even look green!


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 8, 2017)

I gave this another go today just so I'd have 2 options to choose from.  Cut batch #1 today and it looks promising.  Not sure I'll like batch #2 better because I messed up on my color sequencing . . . was supposed to use color #1 in dark to light order then color #2 in light to dark order but ended up reversing color #2 (it's also dark to light).  Guess we'll see when I cut it tomorrow but at least they both smell good.  I used Nurture's Frangipani Jasmine for #1 and Juicy Apricot for #2, both behaved very well.  With all the ice and cold we've had this weekend it's got me dreaming of springtime!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 8, 2017)

I've been planning, but haven't made anything yet. Waiting for my t&s mold to arrive. Should be Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## artemis (Jan 9, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Artemis, I'm having trouble photographing too. Some of the layers are hard to distinguish, and also the hue is wrong (way too blue).



If I edit a picture for a challenge, I try to only correct for color issues. It's so hard to get a picture that truly matches the colors unless I'm out in the daylight. Maybe I'll bundle up and give that a try. 

I took a couple of pics this morning in the "workshop" (laundry room) and was surprised that I can see the line between the two lightest areas! I wonder if that base color is lightening up as it starts to cure...


----------



## mommycarlson (Jan 9, 2017)

I have a question about photographing for the challenge.  How many bars need to be in the photo?  Just one angle of the soap? This is my first challenge so I want to do it right    Thank you!


----------



## Arimara (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice tutorial. I can't try my hand at it though. Life and new employment happened and thus, I don't have a table to work on. I also need to buy a car. XD


----------



## HowieRoll (Jan 9, 2017)

Attempt #3 is in the oven.  If it doesn't turn out fit for public dissemination, I may slice up the layers, fan them out to photograph, and submit it with the title "Slivers of Bygone Hope."


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 9, 2017)

mommycarlson said:


> I have a question about photographing for the challenge.  How many bars need to be in the photo?  Just one angle of the soap? This is my first challenge so I want to do it right    Thank you!




It changes from challenge to challenge depending on what the technique/soap is. This month will only be 1 picture. There are typically no angles or specific lighting for pictures specified. 



Arimara said:


> Nice tutorial. I can't try my hand at it though. Life and new employment happened and thus, I don't have a table to work on. I also need to buy a car. XD




Aww! Sorry to hear you can't participate in this one but glad to hear that you have new employment! (At least I hope that's a good thing)


----------



## mommycarlson (Jan 9, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> It changes from challenge to challenge depending on what the technique/soap is. This month will only be 1 picture. There are typically no angles or specific lighting for pictures specified.
> 
> 
> Thank you Galaxy!  Do all of the bars have to be in the photo or just one?  several?


----------



## earlene (Jan 9, 2017)

I may have gone overboard this time. With the last two attempts I had so much trouble getting the different shades of the same color to actually appear different once the soap was cut, that this time I ended up doing several more layers.  But they are pretty darned thin layers.  Well, it's in the oven now.  I want those colors to pop even if they are going to be rather thin layers.  This was attempt # 3 and I used micas this time.  Hope it turns out as planned.


----------



## artemis (Jan 11, 2017)

I made a second attempt, just to see if I can get my lines a little more straight.  I think some batter sank down into a lower layer, though... We'll see what I find when I cut it!


----------



## LisaAnne (Jan 11, 2017)

2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...
9. earlene - another new technique for me to learn! Thank you
10. HowieRoll - first challenge ever; new technique. What could go wrong?
11. Redhead1226 - Im positive Im going to say the "F" word during this. A lot!
12. Judiraz I haven't tried a gradient in about a year. Should be fun￼ 
13. BeesKnees I have only been soaping a little over 2 months so it may be a mess but I'm game!
14. mommycarlson - I'll give it a whirl!
15. Artemis - I guess I can TRY to keep the hanger out of the batter
16. CaraBou - My future is so bright I'm soaping in shades
17. Newbie-trying to think of something original or unexpected and coming up short.
18. Catastrophe - Yay, I finally have enough posts!
19. doriettefarm - I'm iced in today so might as well give this a shot
20. mintle - it's been a while, I will be happy to soap again!
21. Lisaanne
[/QUOTE]


----------



## earlene (Jan 11, 2017)

artemis said:


> I made a second attempt, just to see if I can get my lines a little more straight.  I think some batter sank down into a lower layer, though... We'll see what I find when I cut it!



Back to the drawing board.  I like the look, but something went wrong and it's not holding together so well.  Maybe too much TD.  Maybe I mismeasured the masterbatch lye solution.  Maybe too much mica.  Maybe a combination of all three.  I've not had this happen before.  Will let them sit and hope they are usable soap, but they won't be submitted in this challenge.  I'll do another batch tomorrow.


----------



## BeesKnees (Jan 11, 2017)

My first attempt was okay  but I think I'll try again.  I made it harder on myself by doing it HP, although I did use SL for the first time.  That was the only reason I was able to get the layers like I did.  Hopefully this weekend I'll have a second go at it.


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 11, 2017)

artemis said:


> I made a second attempt, just to see if I can get my lines a little more straight.  I think some batter sank down into a lower layer, though... We'll see what I find when I cut it!



This is my first time ever doing a gradient and Im wondering if you bang it down a bit to get the air bubbles out does it move the lines much? Im going to do mine tomorrow morning and I would think it would but Im not sure. Maybe more gently? Advise please.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 11, 2017)

If the batter sank down, it may have been poured too quickly which causes it to dip into a lower layer. Banging the mold down releases air bubbles and usually doesn't cause the layers to dip into each other. However, I have had one or too instances where the batter sort of jumps up a bit as I bounce. That does cause some issues sometimes. You don't have to bang the living daylights out of it!

Earlene, I hope your soap turns out ok! Maybe you can post the soap in a separate thread and we can figure out what went wrong?

Artemis, sounds like you're having quite a few attempts there! I hope you find one you like enough to enter.  

I'm excited to see what everyone puts out since I see so many people attempting this challenge!

Edit: BK, I did a gradient HP soap once! I even added a mica line but I swirled it a bit so it wouldn't qualify for this challenge. I'll post the picture of it below.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## artemis (Jan 12, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> If the batter sank down, it may have been poured too quickly...
> 
> Artemis, sounds like you're having quite a few attempts there! I hope you find one you like enough to enter.



My sinking batter was just a couple of errant drops that escaped as I poured. In one of the cut bars, you can even see the drop itself. 

I actually only have two attempts. The second time I did get straighter lines. Just how straight do they need to be?


----------



## leilaninoel (Jan 12, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> View attachment 23285



This is GORGEOUS! I love the different shades of gray, and the gold line reminds me of Kintsugi (Japanese gold joining). I may have to use your soap for inspiration.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 12, 2017)

artemis said:


> My sinking batter was just a couple of errant drops that escaped as I poured. In one of the cut bars, you can even see the drop itself.
> 
> I actually only have two attempts. The second time I did get straighter lines. Just how straight do they need to be?




They don't need to be super straight! I just don't want purposeful super jagged lines and swirls.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 12, 2017)

Don't think my attempt is gonna be worthy of entering. You can see it's a gradient but the colours are so similar it looks more like I've used a colour that bleeds rather than actual layers of different colours. Which is annoying cos if I was trying to get a smooth transition of dark to light without showing the layers I just know I wouldn't be able to recreate it!!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 12, 2017)

Sonya, that should be ok. The colors can be very similar, they just need to be able to be distinguished. Is there an angle you can take a picture of the soap at where you can see the layers?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 13, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> Sonya, that should be ok. The colors can be very similar, they just need to be able to be distinguished. Is there an angle you can take a picture of the soap at where you can see the layers?




I think they seem more distinct at the side so will try that.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 13, 2017)

For once, I am absolutely thrilled with my entry. The layers aren't perfectly straight by any means, but the colors are exactly as I was envisioning and overall as I planned it. The only thing I would really want to change is the top, but I knew the batter was too thick and went ahead anyway.  :happy dance:


----------



## earlene (Jan 13, 2017)

My fourth try looks pretty good to me as far as the evenness of the layers.  But the last two layers look the same color-wise, at least to my eyes.  I'll have to see if they actually have a clear enough demarcation in photograph.  They were enough different wet, but dry, they are hard to tell apart.

I am planning on one more attempt tomorrow.  After that I just won't have time.  We leave to DC in a few days and I have to do other stuff before our departure.


----------



## earlene (Jan 14, 2017)

I think I discovered the problem I am having seeing the distinct layers.  This morning when I inspected my soaps in the dimly lit room, I saw all layers fairly easily.  But when I took the same bar into the kitchen and stood next to the window, the 2 lightest colored layers look like one layer.  So it's a lighting issue, maybe my eyes too, but definitely dependent on the lighting.  So I'll see if a photo with dimmer lighting will show what my eyes see in the dimly lit room, rather than a photo taken with brighter light.  It's worth a shot. ;-)


----------



## newbie (Jan 14, 2017)

I found the same thing with mine. I am hoping we can take a less artsy shot to show the layering but then maybe a better shot for color purposes that may not show all the layers as well but it will still qualify. What say you, oh challenge master Galaxy??


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 14, 2017)

I took a bunch more pics today with better results than last week, but it's a challenging shoot for sure.  I'm amazed how much better my eye can detect the gradient than any of my cameras, regardless of lighting. I'm resigned that I will lose 2-4 layers out of the 11 that I poured. My best luck so far is in a light box, at least for getting the color right if not also the gradations. But it has shortcomings too. 

My favorites from last weekend were shot outside with a snowy background. I loved the effect but just couldn't get the white balance right, which really affected the color.   I might post them elsewhere afterward because I like them even though the colors aren't true. 

Love this technique and have made a couple outside the rules just to explore.   Funny, I was never drawn to gradient soaps before.  Maybe that's because the pictures suck, haha!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 14, 2017)

My husband is a pretty competent photographer and directed me through my pics having the same issue. I ended up taking them in an almost dark room using the flash with a bit of toilet paper over it to reduce glare. I can't show you the results yet obviously, but it worked! I'll attach a pic hubby took to show he knows what he's doing tho. And the model is pretty great too


----------



## TeresaT (Jan 14, 2017)

mx6inpenn said:


> My husband is a pretty competent photographer and directed me through my pics having the same issue. I ended up taking them in an almost dark room using the flash with a bit of toilet paper over it to reduce glare. I can't show you the results yet obviously, but it worked! I'll attach a pic hubby took to show he knows what he's doing tho. And the model is pretty great too



Amazing soap!  Where did you get the mold?  Your pour technique made it so life-like.   (I broke out in "awwwwws" when I saw him.)


----------



## TeresaT (Jan 14, 2017)

1. BattleGnome - super excited for a new challenge.
2. Mx6inpenn - I'm game
3. dibbles - I can't believe I've never done this 
4. MissChief - Twist my rubber arm..I'll MAKE room, dammit!
5. Sonya-m - haven't soaped or been on here for ages so it's about time!!
6. Crispysoap - bring it on
7. PenelopeJane - this should be fun
8. Steve85569 - I just happen to have an FO that accelerates...
9. earlene - another new technique for me to learn! Thank you
10. HowieRoll - first challenge ever; new technique. What could go wrong?
11. Redhead1226 - Im positive Im going to say the "F" word during this. A lot!
12. Judiraz I haven't tried a gradient in about a year. Should be fun￼ 
13. BeesKnees I have only been soaping a little over 2 months so it may be a mess but I'm game!
14. mommycarlson - I'll give it a whirl!
15. Artemis - I guess I can TRY to keep the hanger out of the batter
16. CaraBou - My future is so bright I'm soaping in shades
17. Newbie-trying to think of something original or unexpected and coming up short.
18. Catastrophe - Yay, I finally have enough posts!
19. doriettefarm - I'm iced in today so might as well give this a shot
20. mintle - it's been a while, I will be happy to soap again!
21. Lisaanne
22. TeresaT - I wasn't going to, then my new fancy loaf mold arrived!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 14, 2017)

newbie said:


> I found the same thing with mine. I am hoping we can take a less artsy shot to show the layering but then maybe a better shot for color purposes that may not show all the layers as well but it will still qualify. What say you, oh challenge master Galaxy??




Yes, this will be perfectly acceptable! 
You will need at least one picture with your soap showing your layers but you may include a few others to showcase your soap prettiness! 

I have noticed with my gradient soap, indirect light coming in from an overcast day gave me the best results. I think everyone is just going to try something different!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 14, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> I took a bunch more pics today with better results than last week, but it's a challenging shoot for sure.  I'm amazed how much better my eye can detect the gradient than any of my cameras, regardless of lighting. I'm resigned that I will lose 2-4 layers out of the 11 that I poured. My best luck so far is in a light box, at least for getting the color right if not also the gradations. But it has shortcomings too.
> 
> My favorites from last weekend were shot outside with a snowy background. I loved the effect but just couldn't get the white balance right, which really affected the color.   I might post them elsewhere afterward because I like them even though the colors aren't true.
> 
> Love this technique and have made a couple outside the rules just to explore.   Funny, I was never drawn to gradient soaps before.  Maybe that's because the pictures suck, haha!



11!!!! Impressive Cara and I can't wait to see :mrgreen:


----------



## earlene (Jan 15, 2017)

Someday I want to be able to do something like this one: "_Jan’s Harlequin Soap is the perfect example of Jan’s expert use of color, layers and mica lines." _:






Of course, it wouldn't qualify for this challenge, but ooo-weee, do I love the look!   This picture has been open on my computer for over a week as inspiration.  I found it when looking for more information about how to do gradient layers with some kind of twist.  But try as I might, I didn't have a lot of success trying a 'twist'.  The best soap I've done so far is just plain straight layers.  But, hey, I can dream, can't I?

Where I found it:  https://www.soapqueen.com/business/sitting-jan-sunlit-soap/


----------



## Catastrophe (Jan 16, 2017)

That's gorgeous earlene!!!!  I just made my first attempt, I think my colors may actually work, but I'm pretty sure my 2nd layer broke through into my 1st :cry:


----------



## Marshall (Jan 16, 2017)

My hat is off to you folks that can pull this off.  While I am not officially entered in the challenge I figured I could play the home game and give this a whirl after all I just got a sample pack of micas and I need to get this color thing figured out. I see folks speaking of soap-on-a-stick.. I had a puddle in a pan:think:  I ended up with something resembling toxic mud that I hope will eventually turn into soap. Looking forward to seeing the entries posted as the challenges never cease to amaze me. 
Good luck to you ohh wise ones that have mastered the thick trace!


----------



## earlene (Jan 16, 2017)

Marshall said:


> My hat is off to you folks that can pull this off.  While I am not officially entered in the challenge I figured I could play the home game and give this a whirl after all I just got a sample pack of micas and I need to get this color thing figured out. I see folks speaking of soap-on-a-stick.. I had a puddle in a pan:think:  I ended up with something resembling toxic mud that I hope will eventually turn into soap. Looking forward to seeing the entries posted as the challenges never cease to amaze me.
> Good luck to you ohh wise ones that have mastered the thick trace!



I love your 'puddle in a pan' and 'toxic mud' phraseology.


----------



## Catastrophe (Jan 16, 2017)

Well, my layers look a bit like I was pouring soap with one hand while drinking wine from the other, but I can see my colors.  Not sure it exactly qualifies as a gradient, I went from pink to purple.  When will the thread be started to put entries in?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 16, 2017)

I swore I had the date set to open the entry thread tomorrow. Oops! I'll set it up now!


----------



## Catastrophe (Jan 16, 2017)

You rock!  I want to see some of the entries before I decide if I need to redo lol


----------



## dibbles (Jan 17, 2017)

I love your entry photo newbie! I would never have thought to add black to yellow, but the soap turned out beautifully.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow, it's spectacular newbie - love how you captured the glow and shimmer. 

I need to take soap design _and _photography lessons from you!


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 17, 2017)

Both soaps are just gorgeous - the kind where you want to display it and never use it!


----------



## Catastrophe (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, they are both beautiful!  :::headed back to the drawing board:::


----------



## mommycarlson (Jan 17, 2017)

New to challenges, where is this entry thread you speak of?  Thanks!


----------



## HowieRoll (Jan 17, 2017)

newbie and CaraBou, your soaps are stunning and equally matched by your gorgeous photography skills (something I need a lot more practice with)!  Such incredible talent, and I can't wait to see more!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 17, 2017)

mommycarlson said:


> New to challenges, where is this entry thread you speak of?  Thanks!



There is a link to the entry thread at the top of the page, directly under the SMF Challenge link


----------



## dibbles (Jan 17, 2017)

CaraBou, I totally get a tranquil spa feel from your soap. 11 layers, and wow! It is beautiful.

HowieRoll - just how??? Amazing job working that one out. It's a stunner!

mx6inpenn - I love your hearts and your color choice. Very pretty soap!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 17, 2017)

So here are a couple of pictures of my other tries. We won't talk about my first try. The first picture is of my second attempt, which due to operator error ended up as an ombre pour - Black Raspberry Vanilla fragrance. The next two pictures are of my fourth attempt, fragranced with an EO blend of orange, patchouli and clove. My third attempt was my entry.


----------



## Guspuppy (Jan 17, 2017)

HowieRoll: I don't know if you tried for the shadows on the layers that make your soap look like 3-dimensional pyramids viewed from the top down, but that ROCKS. I am seriously impressed. Good job!!!!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 17, 2017)

Finally got an attempt in the mold.
Marshall:
I have not mastered thick trace. I use a low water slow recipe ( bastile type) and split, color and then add in a measured amount of an FO the accelerates ( soap on a stick FO). Wait for it to set in the mold ( 15 to 30 seconds) and start the next layer. 

This one has me wondering about doing high/ low water alternating layers for another interesting layered look.

So many ideas and so little time and room to make soap in....


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow. I just looked at the entry photos.
This is going to be a difficult challenge to choose a winner on!
Very nice entries.


----------



## HowieRoll (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks, dibbles, you are very sweet.  And I am in awe/love with your color choices for your entry, but am also impressed with your "attempts" (that look beautiful enough to be entered).  That ombre pour is super cool.

mx6inpenn, those hearts are adorable and it made me laugh that you "attempted to detract from messy hearts with a sprinkle of purple and gold mica."  I don't think you needed to detract from anything - they are pretty enough to stand alone!

Guspuppy, awwww, thanks!  I mustn't divulge my secrets, but... the secret is I'm not exactly sure what happened, so it's a mystery to all!  (but please don't tell anyone)


----------



## Arimara (Jan 17, 2017)

Lucky I can't vote because Howie, I'm especially amazed by how you made that soap. It's bad enough everyone's entries looks amazing. So, I'm glad I don't have to choose a thing.


----------



## suburbanrancher (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful layers everyone. Someday mine may look half as good. Very inspirational and makes me want to go make more soap. Good luck!


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2017)

Loving all the entries so far! Keep them coming!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 17, 2017)

Steve85569 said:


> Wow. I just looked at the entry photos.
> This is going to be a difficult challenge to choose a winner on!
> Very nice entries.



No kidding! Fabulous, everyone! Love seeing these beautiful soaps.  But Howie, your design and execution seem a different level so far. Way to go!


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Jan 18, 2017)

Gosh you all have some super amazing soaps going on over there! Makes me super jealous I've had to be busy being a gypsy!

This challenge looks like so much fun!


----------



## Misschief (Jan 18, 2017)

Sigh. Another month that I won't have time to make my entry. I was hoping to make it by now but it's been too busy. This weekend, it won't happen as I'm cooking and baking for my daughter's birthday.


----------



## artemis (Jan 20, 2017)

When I was making the soap I entered in the challenge, one renegade drop slipped off the spoon and plunged through the other layers! Here it is, frozen in place.


----------



## artemis (Jan 20, 2017)

Not the best picture, but this is the batch I didn't enter. Aesthetically,  I prefer this one. I like how it looks like misty mountains in the distance. The kids think it looks like we're driving through Pennsylvania on a misty day. The other soap, though, had much straighter layers. I think I would play with gradients again, but maybe not try too hard for straight lines. Or, I would stick a hanger in that mold to see what happens!


----------



## earlene (Jan 21, 2017)

Gorgeous soaps,everyone.  When we get back home from DC, I'll post my entry.  It's been exhausting here, and finding a soap store was no easy task. I visited a shaving soap store a few days ago, though. I had no idea such a store existed!


----------



## newbie (Jan 21, 2017)

Galaxy, your challenge inspired me to do a gradient soap but with a swirl. Thank you for the inspiration!!!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh my gosh - it's beautiful! How did you get the colors to stay together in swirls?

Please post it in the Photo Gallery, it needs a wider audience. Please?


----------



## Catastrophe (Jan 22, 2017)

newbie, that's stunning!


----------



## TeresaT (Jan 22, 2017)

My first try was a disaster.  The new mold I was trying out is way too small for five layers of soap (at least for me).  However, the top came out amazing and I am totally proud of that.  I'm going to try to do another batch this afternoon based on my original idea.  Maybe it will work, probably it won't.  I'll try, though.  Here's my disaster soap.


----------



## artemis (Jan 22, 2017)

TeresaT said:


> Here's my disaster soap.



Not a disaster- just not what you had planned.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh my gosh Teresa - those are beautiful! Maybe you can't enter it but it's not a disaster in any stretch. 

You guys, I think we should post these in the photo gallery. I say that because it seems like they'll be buried and forgotten too quickly here. I will start a new thread for us there -- please please repost!


----------



## newbie (Jan 22, 2017)

Teresa, the top is gorgeous!!! A breakthrough in the one layer does not a "disaster" make!!!

Carabou, I poured four layers of gradient (there are seven colors that slowly shift, trying to get that kind of blush into another color effect) with black in between and then swirled with a gear tie.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 22, 2017)

Teresa, no way is that a disaster. That top.....


----------



## HowieRoll (Jan 22, 2017)

Teresa, I'll chime in with the chorus to say that the top is stunning.  And are those ladybugs on the soap, too (it's hard to tell on my screen)?  If so, it's just adds to the amazing effect.


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 22, 2017)

Very nice Newbie - Love it! 

Theresa - None of our attempts are wrong - They all take time and effort and sometimes maybe not what we thought we would get or what we were trying to go for but look at the top of your soap with all of those beautiful flowers and colors!  Its beautiful!!

I'm going to submit mine as soon as I get it right! lmao! Maybe Im not going to get what I planned but every one of them (5) count them ..5! was a labor of love!

Good job everyone!


----------



## CTAnton (Jan 22, 2017)

wow..I hang out online with some serious talent....wow....Teal? My favorite color for decades....so dibbles....double wow!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 22, 2017)

Holy moly redhead - that is drop dead gorgeous!  What a creative steak you have!


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you Carabou! I seriously went mental when I cut it! The layers just weren't what I wanted. But I had so much fun making it! That is the important part!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 22, 2017)

Newbie, that is an absolutely stunning soap! I love it. 

Everyone, you are absolutely amazing. These entries are incredible and more than I could've ever come up with/fathomed. 

Sorry I haven't been on as often as I would've liked. Some of you have pm'ed me and I've taken longer than I like to get back to you and I'm sorry about that. I thought I was checking here daily but I think I missed 2 full days in a row.

Edit: Theresa, they are right, that is a lovely soap top. Give yourself credit where credit is due!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 22, 2017)

Galaxy, it's been an awesome challenge. Thanks so much for your inspiration and ideas (the same goes to all of the Challenge mods: Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP).

I feel a little odd for having posted the non-entry thread, but I felt so compelled by the non-entries I was seeing. So I was wondering... could you guys start a non-entry thread for each of your competitions?  Would that be too weird? I know when I'm not an entrant I don't pay quite as close attention to the admin thread, but I always watch the entry thread and the Photo Gallery in general.  Which leads me to another question: if you posted the entry thread in the Photo Gallery (rather than Lye-based Forum) would it be open to M&P soaps too?  I've never made one but there is so much talent here, it would be nice to include some of those as well. 

These are just ideas and probably have some drawbacks. I will leave to you all to decide. Sorry if there was a better place to post, I just didn't know where.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 22, 2017)

This challenge is currently open to melt and pour soap. There has never been a blockade against any type of soap as far as I'm aware. It's just that most challenges don't lend themselves to MP soap. Specifically the swirling. This challenge would lend itself well to MP soap. 

Those of you that work in MP soap can absolutely enter this challenge. I didn't make that clear but I was actually thinking about it when I first posted this challenge. 

Brambleberry has a great one here. This one would qualify and everything (5 layers! Although I would like to see the top one a teeny bit more purple! Lol) :


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 22, 2017)

I didnt know this. Or I would have used M & P to make my cake. Uggg. Oh well - next time.


----------



## newbie (Jan 22, 2017)

I have specifically invited M&P'er when my challenge works well with it, although not all challenges lend themselves well, to be sure. I haven't seen any entry yet with M&P but I know there was never any intent to prohibit it.

Carabou, I don't think it was odd for you to start the Photo thread but it's the kind of thing I would do without thinking much about it. Perhaps we are a couple of odd-balls. I haven't thought about putting the entry thread in Photos at all but I will shoot an email out to the challenge runners to see if there are pros or cons we hadn't considered. 

Redhead, I'm glad you realize that this is for fun and not to be taken too terribly seriously. We have wanted this to be relaxed and fun and good for all levels of soapmakers. I love your entry!

PS. Thanks, Galaxy!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 23, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> I didn't know this. Or I would have used M & P to make my cake. Uggg. Oh well - next time.



I can't imagine it coming out better. So I'm glad you were forced into CP!

Thanks hosts, for considering my ideas. I know mp wasn't implicitly excluded, and have seen specific invitations for them to join.  I've just been piqued lately and am hoping to see more posts.  Maybe this would help bring them in.


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Newbie! I hardy ever do M & P except if I do an embed which is like never. Soaping is a hobby for me for the last 7-8 years. But its an obsessive hobby unfortunately. I always enjoy a challenge where I can be more creative. But this one didn't go the way I wanted it to. But it was a good idea nonetheless. I might have done better on the gradient with M & P as the layers would have been more controlled in the mold I was using. I used a super sloooowwww moving recipe which didnt help much when it came to solidifying a bit even though I SB between layers to thicken it. Also this was supposed to be a chocolate cake but the Cocoa Brown from Micas and More turned gray. So everything was going wrong. lol - Such is life!


----------



## TeresaT (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone, I really enjoyed painting the soap.  I used to do ceramics so it was just like getting out the ceramics and paint from back in the day.  I loved doing the detail work on it, but the soap itself really was a disaster.  For some reason it was really soft and mushy at the bottom two layers.  I'm wondering if there was too much mica and that caused that effect.  Also, because there is so much colorant in the soap, it bleeds pepto bismol in the sink.  BIG TIME!  I had theses pasty chunks of pepto in the sink.  I'll leave it on the shelf for a few months to see if that helps harden it.  If not, I'll just toss it out.  It was only about 1000 grams of oils, so it wasn't a major loss.  There weren't any butters or expensive oils in there, either, so that's a plus.   

I made my entry soap in the same mold and painted the top again.  I used a lemon fragrance and "lemon chiffon" mica for the first three layers and added a bit of orange to the last two layers.  However, you can't really tell there's any orange in it.  I was hoping it would show.  I've already posted my entry photos (some day I'm going to buy a camera).  But here are a couple of other photos.  The first is what the soap looks like after it is unmolded.  The second is a better shot of the detail work on the butterfly.  I think I've found my calling:  painting soap.  This time I used olive oil with the mica and it was much easier to work with.  I still need to buy some decent paint brushes, though.  I also ordered two more of those molds.  I'm probably going to be looking for highly detailed molds in the future.

ETA:  I tried to outline the wings in black again, but didn't feel like mixing new mica with oil, so I used the mica/glycerine from yesterday.  It beaded as you can see in the photo.  I'm hoping that by tomorrow the beading will have absorbed into the soap and the mica will have left the outline that I was looking for.  Because of this, I didn't bother to do the dots and lines on the ladybugs.  I'll do that tomorrow after everything absorbs into the soap.  Also, in this photo, you can barely tell the differences in the layers.  I actually had to turn the overhead light off in order to get the shot for the entry photo.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow Teresa, I am super glad the gradient worked better for you in the second batch.  The tops of both batches are, well, simply over the top!  I have never thought much about brushing tops but now you have my mind going!

Mommy and Judiraz - your soaps are lovely as well.  I'm glad to see the entries growing in beauty!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 23, 2017)

Teresa you did such a good job painting the top of that soap, and your gradient is so subtle and soft - but there. Looking forward to seeing more painted soaps from you!

Judiraz, it's nice to see you back in the challenges. Your entry is lovely.

mommycarlson I'm glad you entered your soap. I love the blue and your sculpted top is so well done. 

redhead, I love everything about your whimsical cake - right down to the candle matching the colors of the soap. Well done!

artemis, it was fun to hear how you chose your colors based on the scent. I wish I could smell it, and the colors for mint chocolate chip are perfect! I'm also glad there is no ice cream in the house right now!


----------



## mommycarlson (Jan 23, 2017)

Dibbles and CaraBou, thank you!    I am amazed at the talent on this forum, so many pretty soaps, so many colors and different ideas. You are a talented bunch!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 24, 2017)

As ever I'm in awe at the talent on show!

My one and only attempt didn't do what I wanted it to. I used a discolouring FO in varying amounts to try and create my gradient but it just hasn't worked. The more it discolours the more each layer looks the same. 

I used a chocolate truffle FO for the gradient and peppermint EO for the top green layer. 

It doesn't look how I wanted it to but it smells amazing!! And it was great to make soap after months off.


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2017)

I can see the shading getting increasingly darker from the bottom up, more evident in the first picture. I bet with a bit more time, it will be what you wanted it to.


----------



## BeesKnees (Jan 24, 2017)

This was my 2nd attempt at the challenge.  I've only been soaping since taking a class in late October but wanted to try it anyway.  Is this ricing?  Or something else?  I was having a lot of trouble with this batch already before the power went out in the middle of it, leaving me in the dark in a windowless building.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 24, 2017)

Steve, how can you call that a near fail? I think the colors look perfect, and your layers are so straight...I really like it. A lot. Really.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 24, 2017)

BeesKnees said:


> This was my 2nd attempt at the challenge.  I've only been soaping since taking a class in late October but wanted to try it anyway.  Is this ricing?  Or something else?  I was having a lot of trouble with this batch already before the power went out in the middle of it, leaving me in the dark in a windowless building.



Yikes! How did you finish in the dark? I had the power go out once, but I had just finished my soap and was at the top of the stairs from the basement (where I soap). That was bad enough. 

I don't know about the ricing issue. Was the batter ricing before you poured it?


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 24, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Steve, how can you call that a near fail? I think the colors look perfect, and your layers are so straight...I really like it. A lot. Really.


It just wasn't what I was trying for.
What came out works. It even has that bastile ( uncured) slime.
I was hoping for a little different set of colors without the "drifting" between layers. It does make the layers stand out though.
This is a technique that I am more than willing to try some more. I'm sure it'll get in there with the ITP, Cosmic and drop swirls.


----------



## Catastrophe (Jan 24, 2017)

Sonya-m, I can definitely see 5 layers plus green, interesting way to do it!


----------



## BeesKnees (Jan 24, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Yikes! How did you finish in the dark? I had the power go out once, but I had just finished my soap and was at the top of the stairs from the basement (where I soap). That was bad enough.
> 
> I don't know about the ricing issue. Was the batter ricing before you poured it?



Dibbles, I felt my way to the door so I could open it for some natural light.  I'd reached the point of coloring the 2nd or 3rd portion of the batter so I can't blame that for the soap as a whole.  

The batter had had some slight clumps, for lack of a better word, in the mixing bowl, so I SB it more before separating the batter.  It was smooth when I separated it. The batter did harden more quickly than I expected, and the 1st color was much lighter in the batter than I'd anticipated so I had to adjust all the colorant amounts, further slowing the process.  Despite the batter thickness, I stirred (ha! "strong-armed" is more like it)  in all the colors and glopped each layer down.  It was still smooth when I applied the last color and smoothed the top before covering the mold.  

It's my go-to recipe I've used a lot and I've not had this kind of problem before.


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 25, 2017)

OK still no banana! lol - I tried again but I just cannot get these lines straight. I think I got it right on the graduation of colors ( camera is distorting the true color) except the 2nd one, doesn't seem to show much difference. I filled my cup with 16 oz of Dark Green and poured 8 into the mold. Then filled the container back up to the 16 oz mark with more batter and poured off 8 again. filled it back up to 16 oz and poured off 8 again and so on. I think its the slow recipe I used as each layer took forever to get thicker so it would support the next ( even though it didn't do that well) But you know practice makes perfect. Ill keep trying.

All of the entries are great!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 25, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> OK still no banana! lol - I tried again but I just cannot get these lines straight. I think I got it right on the graduation of colors ( camera is distorting the true color) except the 2nd one, doesn't seem to show much difference. I filled my cup with 16 oz of Dark Green and poured 8 into the mold. Then filled the container back up to the 16 oz mark with more batter and poured off 8 again. filled it back up to 16 oz and poured off 8 again and so on. I think its the slow recipe I used as each layer took forever to get thicker so it would support the next ( even though it didn't do that well) But you know practice makes perfect. Ill keep trying.
> 
> All of the entries are great!



Looks great to me and you should enter it!


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 25, 2017)

mx6inpenn said:


> Looks great to me and you should enter it!



I already have an entry.Maybe I should have waited until I did more but I already tried so many times! lol  But Im fine with it. Thanks!


----------



## earlene (Jan 25, 2017)

I made several attempts for this challenge, submitting the very last one, as I felt it best met the criteria.  This was a lot of fun and really helped me learn to make straight layers _eventually_.  It took several attempts before they became straight as you can see from the following photo collage.







The Andalusian style Castille has Alkanet root and the layers are barely visible with all the ash, but they certainly weren't straight.  I made that one on Jan. first.  The next one was plain without color, so it's not in this collage.  The next gradient attempt was on Jan 7 with Madder Root.  The color is rather darker than it appears in the photo and there is something about madder root that seems to make the soap feel harder, interesting.  Anyway the layers aren't so very nice, not at all straight and the color gradient is really lacking, as it was with the Alkanet root.  On Jan 9th, I did more of a color layering than a gradient, not realizing that this was not the best method, I used different shades of green micas I had with Turquoise for a contrast.  Not straight by any means.  Interesting, but it has lots of ash.  I also added salt to this soap, it might contribute to the ashy look.  On the 12th I tried doing a tilted gradient layer of a real gradient using turquoise as the base color, but the tilting technique was a bit beyond my skills.  I will try it again sometime and maybe perfect it, since it took so long just to get straight lines at last; I think I can perfect titled layers, too with a little more practice.  I actually poured two molds on the 12th.  One was to attempt the tilt and only filled the mold halfway, so I didn't finish that one until the 14th when I added more to it.  The other mold I did on the 12th was simply straight Turquoise gradient, pictured in the picture on the top right.  On the 14th I finally got the straight layers perfect in my final Dual Lye Castille using the oven for a few minutes between layers to hurry along the set up between layers.  I also finished up the soap in a small wooden recipe box mold where I had started the tilted layers.  That two-day soap is pictured on the bottom left.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 25, 2017)

Wow, everyone's layers look awesome! :clap:


----------



## HowieRoll (Jan 25, 2017)

Even though there is one cohesive theme, everyone's entries are so different and no two entries even come close to resembling each other.  This has been _*so*_ much fun seeing all of the different creations as told through individual's eyes, and every single one has inspired me in some way.  Nice work, all of you!


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 25, 2017)

Dang it, I missed the cutoff for entry this month so i'll post my attempts here. I was having a hard time choosing which one to enter.  I used Nurture's Frangipani Jasmine FO for batch #1 and Nurture's Juicy Apricot for #2.  They both smell awesome but #1 got a major case of soda ash after I took the initial pics.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 25, 2017)

doriettefarm said:


> Dang it, I missed the cutoff for entry this month so i'll post my attempts here. I was having a hard time choosing which one to enter.  I used Nurture's Frangipani Jasmine FO for batch #1 and Nurture's Juicy Apricot for #2.  They both smell awesome but #1 got a major case of soda ash after I took the initial pics.



I'm sorry you missed the cutoff, both of your soaps are lovely. I think I like the pink one a squidge more.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 25, 2017)

dibbles said:


> I'm sorry you missed the cutoff, both of your soaps are lovely. I think I like the pink one a squidge more.



Thanks dibbles, I was leaning toward #1 as well but the ash just aggravated me!  I actually made an oops on #2 . . . meant to go from dark orange to light then light green to dark but messed up my coloring sequence.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 25, 2017)

doriettefarm said:


> Thanks dibbles, I was leaning toward #1 as well but the ash just aggravated me!  I actually made an oops on #2 . . . meant to go from dark orange to light then light green to dark but messed up my coloring sequence.



The oops works - it is still pretty just as it is. I hate ash - have a batch of salt bars growing a record crop right now. Ugh.


----------



## Catastrophe (Jan 25, 2017)

doriette, those are gorgeous!  The pink is also my favorite.  (Though in person, I would prefer the scent of the orange/green  )


----------



## BeesKnees (Jan 25, 2017)

I didn't have time to do another batch for the challenge after the spotted batch but I enjoyed the attempts and have been inspired by everyone's amazing gradient soaps.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 25, 2017)

Survey link:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/3C6NNMP

Sending passwords now.

Edit: All passwords sent except for one person who got accidentally deleted before I realized it. If youre signed up but didnt get a pm with the password let me know and I'll send it your way. Good night my soapies!

Dibbles, I'm so sorry you weren't able to get your soap in on time. I meant to write up a reminder in the entry thread yesterday.  your soaps looked lovely though! I can tell why you were having a hard time with choosing.


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 25, 2017)

I did not get a password


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 25, 2017)

Password sent!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 25, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> Survey link:
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/3C6NNMP
> 
> ...



My entry is in. It was doriettefarm that missed.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 26, 2017)

Just wanted to say well done to everyone, all the entries were fantastic this month!!! I had a go - my first ever gradient and it wasn't very even so I planned another go but ran out of time. I will post it here anyway


----------



## HowieRoll (Jan 26, 2017)

Awwww, Saponista, that is such a sweet and delicate-looking soap.  The flower on top is a beautiful touch, and unlike anything I've ever seen on a soap.  Gorgeous!


----------



## redhead1226 (Jan 26, 2017)

Saonista - How pretty! Love the little flower - Adorable well done!


----------



## Misschief (Jan 27, 2017)

I voted... I'm really sorry I missed this challenge. My January is usually as busy, or busier, than December. The intent was there, however. I must say all the entrants did an awesome job. There are some gorgeous soaps in both the challenge thread and this one. You all made deciding very difficult.


----------



## mintle (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh dear, I got sick and not only did I miss the challenge, but also voting - it seems it is closed already? 
Anyways, great soaps everyone! These are true masterpieces


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 30, 2017)

Voting is not yet closed!! I'm closing voting tomorrow at 4 pm and releasing the winners at 6 pm.


----------



## mintle (Jan 31, 2017)

I am afraid the survey is closed. 
Please see printscreen attached.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 31, 2017)

Fantastic entries everyone!!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 31, 2017)

Oops! Sorry about the double post. I can't delete it on mobile!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 31, 2017)

mintle said:


> I am afraid the survey is closed.
> 
> Please see printscreen attached.




I can re-open it just for you if you're online currently! Thank you for showing this to me.

Edit: it's been reopened and I'll wait another few minutes to post the results. The extra vote should not effect the ranking.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats to all who posted an entry! You guys did some great work. I was bummed I wasn't able to get in on it because I love doing gradients but life got in the way.

Excellent work everyone!!!!


----------



## artemis (Jan 31, 2017)

I am using a small bar of one of my gradients. I have just noticed that the uncolored portion is wearing away faster than the colored portions.


----------



## mommycarlson (Jan 31, 2017)

Where can we find the winners?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 31, 2017)

I just posted the winners in the entry thread now. If we could post congratulations in this thread (and not the entry thread), that would be ideal. 

Great job to everyone who participated in this challenge. Thank you all so much for your patience and understanding.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats HowieRoll, Newbie and Dibbles! I picked you perfectly and can't stop looking. And I'm so happy that many others nailed it too. It seems a lot people found a niche here.  

Really a great challenge - thanks Galaxy!


----------



## earlene (Feb 1, 2017)

Congratulation to the winners.

*Howieroll,* just spectacular design.  So impressive.

*newbie*, your tilt was what I wanted to learn to do and plan to go back until I can do it better.

*dibbles*, I really love the colors and perfect lines.  So beautiful.

Thank you for the challenge, *galaxy*.  It was something I had not done and needed to learn.


----------



## HowieRoll (Feb 1, 2017)

Wow, I am in disbelief and _truly_ bowled over.  All of the entries were so beautifully different that it made voting a difficult process, and I think everyone should be super proud of their creations.

Congrats to newbie (like others, I have just been in awe of the execution from taking yellow to black so elegantly!) and dibbles (the color choice/shades are so, so absolutely striking!).

Thank you all so very much, and a special thank you also goes out to galaxyMLP for hosting such a fun challenge!!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you so much! I am so excited to be included with the winners. I am so impressed with the creativity that came from this challenge. Congratulations to newbie and HowieRoll, and a huge thank you to galaxy for bringing us another fun technique.


----------

